# New ULTIMATE FIGHTER



## scottgriffiths1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone been watching the new series of ULTIMATE FIGHTER on BRAVO,

Its Forrest GRIFFIN v's Quitin RAMPAGE Jackson

32 fighters mixxing it up for 16 places on the new show, by the looks of it there are some quality fighters in there and a few who just turned up!!

Defo gonna keep watching as the last series got me hooked!!

:clap:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

missed it im waiting for the repeat on sky,there will be one


----------



## scottgriffiths1 (Mar 28, 2008)

the guy who runs UFC gave a introduction brief to all fighters ranting about how people were just turning up to look tough on T.V, you should have seen some of their faces mate, some arses dropped when he said they had to fight to enter one of the teams.

i am no expert by any means but some of them were proper shite you could tell who had prepared for it.

should be a good series, RAMPAGE is one funny bloke!!:beerchug:


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

got to say what a great start to the new series


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

yeh wathced it last night, Rampages boy got schooled, the lad who beat him seemed like a bit of a cock though, cant wait for the next episode woop


----------



## West Fight Company (Oct 10, 2007)

I think its a good format to get them fighting straight off the bat, much better than them all gooning about in the house big brother style turding around and generally being d*cks

Get them scrapping straight away. I caught the majority of the first episode and there were some really good fights, luckily the crap fights were highlighted!


----------



## TipTopScouser (Apr 9, 2008)

Just watched the 2nd episode some dude gets his jaw broke on it,rampage said its the best knockout of the century!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

Spoil it for everyone ey?!

TUF looks good this season, can't wait for the 3rd episode


----------



## TipTopScouser (Apr 9, 2008)

lol sorry all i was too excited


----------



## scottgriffiths1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Was reading "FIGHTER ONLY MAGAZINE" today and there was an article about this seasons TUF series and they were hinting of a "possible" RUMBLE on the set between RAMPAGE and GRIFFIN, they didn't go into much but wouldn't rule out a bit of fisticuffs!!

COME ONNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!:fight:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

JayC said:


> *Spoil it for everyone **ey*?!
> 
> TUF looks good this season, can't wait for the 3rd episode


I can go one better than that...KTFO!!!


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)

First he was King Leonidis, and now he's Chewbacca!


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ha...This is Spartaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh me jaw


----------



## JayC (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Jay, thats so funny - just been in tears - my girlfriend is looking at me weird, she has no idea why I'm crying as I have my headphones on the laptop...

What the fig was all the noise about!!!! funny stuff.


----------

